# Spooky Stories Thread



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

In Honor of fast approaching Halloween, come drag up a chair by the campfire and tell your best spooky story. Can be true or made up, I don't care as long as it is chilling. Ghost stories, alien sightings, peculiar happenings, bigfoot sightings, run ins with predators doesn't matter any spooky story will do!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

The last man on earth sat alone in his house. There was a knock on the door.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> The last man on earth sat alone in his house. There was a knock on the door.


 This has promise but it is a little anticlimactic....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok I will start I will tell you about one of my real life experiences and let you decide what I actually saw.

In Eureka Springs Arkansas, there is a famous Haunted Hotel the Crescent Hotel. It's sister hotel which was built in the same time period is also reported to be haunted but doesn't get nearly the publicity. It is called the Basin Park Hotel. It is famous for being the only hotel in which every story is on a ground floor even though it is 7 stories high. Eureka Springs is nestled in the Ozark mountains and the hotel is built into the side of the mountain. I had always wanted to see it because of this unique trait. 
So one day my mother, daughter and I went inside of it and was walking along the hallways and lobby just looking around. It has a restaurant in the top and we thought we might eat there. When we got up to one of the upper floors we found a long skinny ballroom that was being prepared for some event, probably a wedding. Hotel staff were rushing in and out and setting up things. We asked if we could look around and they said sure and we went inside.
It was a long skinny room along one side of the building with only two door, one on each end of the long side. It had windows all the way around the three exterior sides and you could look out over the town. It had to the best of my memory hard wood floors. Anyway, my daughter said she needed to use the restroom and my mom said, "I do too, so I will take her", I stayed in the room alone to look at the view some more. 
A little lady came in, who was probably in her 80's and she told me she could remember going to many gala balls and dances in this very room in her day. She said "oh it used to be so much fun, there would be a ball in here nearly every weekend". I talked to her for at least 5 minutes. Then I heard my mom and daughter talking and walking back to the door, I turned as they come in to look at them and said "You have to meet this nice lady she actually used to come to balls and dances here", My mom said "What lady?" I turned and she was gone.
There were only two doors, my mom and daughter had just come in one and they would have seen her pass them, the other one was at the far end of that long skinny room, I just don't' see how she could have gotten past me to the other end of that room and out the door without me or my mom or daughter seeing her. She was just GONE.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's awesome Leslie. I have a big interest in the spirit world and things like that so stories like that are just super cool to me! I also have a spirit contact story but it is so crazy that none of you would believe me if I told you..


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Tell us Sidney!

OMGosh that's creepy Leslie!!! I've got one just gimme a sec to type it out


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's pretty cool, Leslie! I love it when supernatural things happen; and yes, I believe they DO happen more often than we know!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay so my friend and I were working concessions a couple days ago... I had to go to the bathroom so I left my friend Jordyn at the concession table stand thingy. Two minutes later as I'm washing my hands Jordyn throws open the bathroom door screaming! She opened the door so hard it hit the wall, and she just was screaming my name. I "scolded" her for leaving the stand unattended, but she shrugged it off and told me how the door to the classroom next to us was rattling, like someone was trying to get out of the room! The two hours went on and we heard a bunch of creepy noises and saw a bunch of shadows. The weirdest thing yet was when we went in there to check it out because the lights went out and the computer was on. The lights HAD been on and the computer HADN'T. It was creepy, lets just say that.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, my story is long but I will tell it. If you don't believe it, that is OK, I know it sounds really crazy but it IS true. 

We moved to our house last June. It is in eastern washington, and the original homestead was built in the late 1800's. There is two houses on our property, because three generations lived her. The first house that was built burnt down sometime in the early-mid 1900's I believe..... 

My room is in the basement. A couple months after we moved in, and my room was finished (we had to totally gut it) I started feeling this strong male presence (don't call me crazy, but I do have a gift of sorts to feel this sort of thing) and smelling a minty after shave. (I have been told smelling things that aren't present is another 'gift', also). Mostly in the morning when I would first wake up. My brother is only 10, so it is not him, and my dad doesn't wear after shave, so not him either. He would stick around for a few minutes every few days, and after a while, he left. 

Now a few months ago, he showed up again. This time making his presence much more known, but started slowly. I would feel him watching me in my room (kind of weird when I was getting dressed... lol ) and sometimes he would even sit on my bed. This was particularly cool (yes, I thought and still do think that this experience was AMAZING, and not once was I scared) because I could feel, hear, and see the bed moving but nothing was there  This went on for a couple weeks. Him sitting on my bed, hanging out it my room (at this point it was ALL the time) and I could still feel his presence. After a while, things started getting a little more 'serious'. He started sending me bad feelings and pictures of dead loved ones. If any of you don't know this, spirits get a lot of energy from moving water. I have 4 aquariums in my room.... I started hearing my name called... sydney...sydney....sydney...sydney.... it was a harsh whisper... At this point the spirit is obviously trying to get my attention. And I had been letting him... When I would go down to my room, and feel him there, I would give a friendly 'Hi' or 'How are you?' because I know he was trying to get my attention and I wanted him to know that that was OK. So when things started getting a little uncomertable I would say a little prayer to God and to ask Him to keep me safe and only let the light, good spirits into my room.... That made me feel safe... Well one night, I was laying in bed, the spirit man was still there. I heard a LOUD BANG in my head and my ears started ringing terribly... I starting seeing pictures... A man, mid 20's... Having a good time in life. Laughing, dancing, he had a girlfriend.... He sent me a series of pictures. He was at a party, and his girlfriend brought him around the corner of a building, and went into kiss him, but instead of a kiss, he was killed... After he made me watch him die, the ringing stopped and his presence went away. I guess he just wanted to tell me how he died... It was one of the most beautiful but saddening moments in my life... This happened just a few months ago and it still makes me tear up when I think about it... I have only told 3 people about his experience... and I know it sounds crazy... so if you don't want to believe it, that is fine... I understand..  But it is true...

Well there is my story...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow... that is very interesting and very amazing all at the same time.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

That's really interesting, and really, really, really creepy!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oddly enough it wasn't creepy to me :shrug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

If that was me I would be so scared!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

seeing the lady wasn't creepy to me either.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> If that was me I would be so scared!!!


Agreed! Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> If that was me I would be so scared!!!


I think it's just one of those things that you just know if you need to be scared or not... Plus, I knew that I had God on my side, so that really helped.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I think it's just one of those things that you just know if you need to be scared or not... Plus, I knew that I had God on my side, so that really helped.


True. Maybe if I was actually in the situation I wouldn't be quite that freaked


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I think it's just one of those things that you just know if you need to be scared or not... Plus, I knew that I had God on my side, so that really helped.


Thus is true..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Now I hope y'all don't think I'm insane... LOL But Sarah told me to share!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Haha true dat


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

This is a true story from last month.
I was in the middle of nowhere at a hunting camp in West Virginia, with my dad and his friends, for opening weekend of archery deer season. Truly the middle of nowhere, no cell service and old back roads! 
The camp is made up of a large main house with many rooms (like a bed and breakfast) and several small log cabins on the hill, which we rent. The place has a history, it is OLD, has been around since about the 1800's. it gets a lot of use during deer season from the different hunting parties that show up. I have no problem with the place when it is full of people and lively, but being alone there is a different story.
I don't get cell phone service there, so one night I walked to the big house to get a shower, dry my hair and then call my boyfriend to let him know how my trip was going.
It was around 10:00 at night, I had just gotten cleaned up and was on the phone with my boyfriend (the house phone landline) letting him know how my day went. He started telling me he was having a hard time hearing me, my voice was breaking up, and that a heavy white noise was coming over the line. Now the creepy part, he asked me if I heard the voices over our conversation. They were several different voices, he said there was a man, a woman and a young girl. They were saying things like "why is she here? What is she doing?" Meanwhile I was the only person in this house, everyone else was at the small log cabins up on the hill. 
When my boyfriend told me of these voices, I started to feel very chilled, and felt like I was being watched. I literally ran out the door with the cordless phone still in my hands, and my boyfriend told me later that as I was running back up the hill, the voices were asking "where is she going?" I was not able to hear these voices, but my boyfriend did hear them, and that was very eerie to me. It's like they were using the energy of the phone to come through on his end.
Now you could try to debunk this as being just crossed lines on the phone, but I truly believe it was something paranormal. It was very freaky and I don't plan on going back there alone. This is not the first experience with weird things here either.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That is a cool story!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> That is a cool story!


I just read yours, that is a cool story also and chilling to read! 
I did not know that spirits got energy from moving water, but that makes sense. At the hunting camp there is a natural spring right next to the house!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> I just read yours, that is a cool story also and chilling to read!
> I did not know that spirits got energy from moving water, but that makes sense. At the hunting camp there is a natural spring right next to the house!


I bet they get a lot of energy from that spring.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They can also get energy from fog. Soon as DH goes to bed I'll write a couple.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Pacific Northwest is considered the second most haunted place in the world. The first is Scotland. The reason is because of the fog. The water vapor that moves and creeps everywhere. 

I have always seen shadows, weirdness, things that don't belong. 
Once as a child I was riding in the car at night with my mom driving. I saw a hitchhiker up ahead. He was dressed all in black with a black hat. Thin, bearded, with black eyes. I could see this even though it was dark out. He was looking straight at me. As the car got closer to him he simply melted into the pavement and disappeared. Going by, I could see the darker spot that he left behind. The highway has been moved now but, for years that stain stayed on the side of the road. 

A few months after I got married my husbands parents moved and we stayed in their old house to watch it until it sold. In the living room was a barrel stove and the front door was right off where it stood. This house had been moved from another property and that door was never used. 
One day Don and I were sitting by the stove chilling before bed. The door opened, a man in a gray business and red tie walked in the door and went into the bathroom. Don was yelling at him, that's how 'here' he was. He disappeared after going into the bathroom. After that he started making a nightly appearance. He would walk through, never said anything, just going about his routine.

After that we moved to a small trailer on an acre of land. This property had a 3 story house mostly finished and red tagged on it. On this place you felt watched constantly. It was dark at night and no outside lights or white paint seemed to get rid of that darkness. One night, I put my son to bed and Don and I decided to play hide and seek. We were still pretty young then. We ran and played and at one point I climbed the ladder to the third story of the old house. 
There in the middle of that unfinished room was a man hanging by the ceiling joist. Yeah okay, I was done. 
Later I learned that when the house was red tagged the man building it had hung himself...In the third story...

My youngest son has always been especially sensitive. His carefully picked name means "ruler of gray wolves" in the language of his grandfathers. Afghanistan has no wolves. Every night, while this boy as on watch, a silver fox would keep him company. He would run up and down the .50 caliber machine gun and share my boys lunch in the middle of the night. This fox never came to any other guard. Maybe not supernatural, but welcomed and amazing all the same.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow! you know, being able to see/feel ghosts/spirits is a sign of psychic abilities. and i don't think any of you are crazy for seeing ghosts!

ok, here are mine. I need to preface this by saying i get spooked easily, so I never really open myself to the ghosts/spirits, nor do i invite them to interact with me.... i feel like i should, but i just can't. maybe too many scary movies as a child?

in Barbados, there are lots of really old plantation houses still standing from slave days, and many are still being lived in. and let me tell you....they are ALL haunted. we have a friend who lives in one just up the hill from where we are. we were there for dinner one night with just a few people, and you can FEEL spirits vibrating through the walls, watching you. I asked my bf about it, and he says that our friends have names for the ghosts that live in the house and talks to them sometimes. i went to use the washroom that night, and never peed so fast in my life. you can just feel people watching you....

another time, one of the first times i visited the island and was doing an island tour. my bf took me to the southeast coast. we were walking close to a cliff by the ocean, and passed this beautiful old plantation house. it didn't look like anyone has lived there for a while. as soon as we were kind of in front of the house (it was about 500ft in land, so we weren't that close), i felt a menacing vibe coming from the house, turned to him and said "there are mean ghosts in that house, isn't there?". he said yes. he had previously went to look at house b/c it was for sale, he said there was someone in the window watching him. people used to live there, but the ghosts were so mean they moved away and this house had been empty for years. i think they tore it down....

last story, my bf's parents house is on the beach, and the little cottage outside used to be some sort of stop along the east coast railway...so really old. i was in the main house by myself one night, watching tv, when out of the corner of my eye, i saw a tall figure walk out of one door and disappear into another one. that's when i turned on all the lights and brought the dogs in. lol. 

yes, i'm a huge scardy cat, and try to stay away from plantation houses as much as i can.....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

We stayed at the Arlington hotel which is another really old hotel in Hot Springs Arkansas. I never saw anything in that hotel but we rented a mineral water room. That simply means they pump the mineral water up from the hot springs into your hotel room, where you can take mineral baths without having to go down to the spa. We all took mineral baths while there because it is the "thing" to do. Anyway, whenever I was in the bathroom I felt watched. I didn't feel as watched in the rest of the hotel room, but in the bathroom it was uncomfortable how strong the feeling of being watched was.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

being watched in the bathroom is really unnerving......


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

At one of our old houses, it was built in 1910. We bought it from an old widow. The house needed a lot of work, but I was only two at the time so of course I couldn't help. But I do remember things. The spirit (it was the widows husband) would walk around upstairs, turn the TV on and off, just little things like that. You could feel him watching you. One of my moms friends, who is greek, and VERY sensitive, even said their was someone there. One Christmas, (well it was before) my dad was at work, and my mom was decorating the tree. She felt this COLD rush of air spinning around her! Then after a few seconds, it left, and he never came back. Obviously this old guy was a bit cranky, :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Y'all are creeping me out! I feel so lame I don't have any cool stories


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had my house built in 2000, so it is basically a new house. I know all houses settle, etc. But, by now it should be settled! 
We are way back in the woods, a creek and a river are the boundaries on 2 sides of my property. It was determined that the Erie 
Indians, way back before the Iroquois nation wiped them out and absorbed them into the local tribes, used to run the river for hunting
etc. No permanent settlements were ever found in my particular township. But, they did a lot of hunting there. (we are also only a 
few miles from Lake Erie, and just South of the main route along the shore. 

There may be an old permanent summer camp area behind my house. I was careful not to put the house where historians said the camp
may have been. 

Now for the strange part... The house is a 2 story, with a basement and attic. All (4) the kids are grown up and moved away. The youngest
comes home from college on holidays, etc. When he is home, he thumps up and down the steps, his room is over mine and his bathroom is
over my bathroom. So I hear water run, his moving around when he is loud. ( I should have insulated the ceiling! ha-ha!) All the noises of people!
DH makes a racket when he thumps down to the workshop in the basement, etc. 

I am by myself a lot, when I manage tobe in the house- DH will be out wandering the woods, in his other shop, etc. I hear footsteps upstairs, water running, etc. I'll
run up the steps, no one there, I check all over, nothing- but the feeling that someone was just there- or that I am being watched, I (this is true!)
had this happen last night. I looked in the mirror in the bathroom and there was a shape in the shower! It has the foggy type glass doors. I grabbed the door and 
slid it open - nothing! What the ? I heard the bedroom door shut, ran and wrenched it open, nothing! (by the way, I had a .40 Glock pistol with me!). 

I went and got DH, he looked all over the house, nothing! He said that he has heard noises, too. We joked that someone is living here and hides when we are home! 
So, am I losing my marbles, is someone is messing with me, secretly living in my house or do we have 'haunts? (dogs never react, it's like they don't hear anything!)


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's weird that the dogs don't react, usually they do when some thing strange is afoot. I have no idea what it could be, but it sounds creepy!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

maybe the dogs didn't react b/c they felt the presence wasn't a menace? i don't think my dogs reacted either when i saw the figure in the beach house, BUT my dogs are fairly useless......


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My dog never reacted to the spirit in my room. He is SUPER SUPER protective, and ALWAYS by my side.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

So, I am loving all the stories so far, and especially the fact that they are all real life experiences, (though, creative fiction is still welcomed!!) Keep 'em coming, I think the campfire is dying down, someone throw a log on the fire. Who is popping the popcorn? Making s'mores?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's one... And it's happening right now. It is a very spooky story 

I am sitting at the hospital, waiting to get my middle ears examined. 

:ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:

Here's one-

To nights ago, I fell asleep. The next morning I had to go to school. I got to school, and..
Man this is hard to even think about!
I learned. 

The end


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, that is scary....


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I know. I'm horrified to this day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: Here's one- To nights ago, I fell asleep. The next morning I had to go to school. I got to school, and.. Man this is hard to even think about! I learned. The end


 that's the scariest one yet!!

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I know it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> I know. I'm horrified to this day.


:ROFL: :slapfloor: too funny!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh you girls!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

hey you're a girl too! 

Heeheehee


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My mother-in-law tells this story

When my DH was 4 they lived in a mobile that hadn't been put in correctly yet. The back yard was fully fenced and edged on big timber. There were no steps yet so, she would lower him in there and he was trapped safely until she would lift him back up. 
One day he started fussing about the monkey that was going to get him. Day after day he would throw a fit about that monkey when she would put him out to play. One day he let out a bloodcurdling scream. When she ran out there was a cougar standing right on the other side of the fence. That "monkey" had been laying in the trees watching him for weeks.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Scary! The black leopard at our local zoo used to watch me as a kid, but at least it was contained....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goathiker said:


> My mother-in-law tells this story When my DH was 4 they lived in a mobile that hadn't been put in correctly yet. The back yard was fully fenced and edged on big timber. There were no steps yet so, she would lower him in there and he was trapped safely until she would lift him back up. One day he started fussing that the monkey that was going to get him. Day after day he would throw a fit about that monkey when she would put him out to play. One day he let out a bloodcurdling scream. When she ran out there was a cougar standing right on the other side of the fence. That "monkey" had been laying in the trees watching him for weeks.


Oh wow! That is scary! That's some monkey!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

That's not funny Jill! That's sooooooooooo scary!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's scary! and I actually live somewhere where there are monkeys!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> that's scary! and I actually live somewhere where there are monkeys!


 I would be terrified every day, I hate monkeys....


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Check out my counter thread, silly stories  to knock the Heebie jeebies outta you after reading all this scariness!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Every time I drive past a car wreck (ones when the driver is no longer alive) their spirits follow me home. The last time was about a year ago, that same night I drove past the wreck, weird things started happening. Every night at 9pm the tv would come on and wake everyone up. Even if I unplugged it, it STILL would come on. Things would randomly get nocked off shelves, or get "thrown". I used to talk to them, mainly when things would start getting nocked off, and they'd stop. Eventually it got to be such a nuisance I saged the entire house and it stopped.
I've always been able to hear kids screaming, and crying, saying "mom" or "momma", and no one was ever there when that happens, I get the chills walking by certain places (your skin actually gets really cold).

Another time when I was trying to get to sleep once night, I heard footsteps on the carpet in my room, but no once was there. A few moments later my bed started creaking and there was a depression on the bed like somebody was sitting there, but no one was there. That one freaked me out so bad my heart felt like it stopped.

One of the other houses I lived in, there was another ghost that would throw the pile of books out of my closet all the time. I think that one was a woman, because the washer and dryer would start on their own too, like she was trying to do laundry throughout the day. Cabinets would open and slam off an on too.

I also used to wake up to large shadows standing over my bed, able to hear them breathe too, yet no one was there.


And last one for the night, 
A few months ago when I was driving home, I saw a man standing in the middle of the road, he had dark short hair, skinny, white pants, darker colored green shirt, anyway, he was standing in the middle of the road I had just all of a sudden seen him and I slammed on the brakes because he looked like he was maybe 15 feet in front of me. My husband started freaking out yelling asking whats wrong, why'd I slam on the brakes, etc. I was freaking out, I said "There was a man, didnt you see him!?" He said "no, what man, what are you talking about", when I looked back on the road there was nothing and no one there.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, great stories Lacie!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:shocked: 

_Very_ good ghost stories, Lacie! Of course I knew you would have doozies! :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> I would be terrified every day, I hate monkeys....


they don't usually do anything, but you can hear them around. and if you have a farm, be sure that they're going to come and wreak havoc. once they were mad at us for something, and pooped on my bf's truck. it was gross.....

Lacie, those stories are scary! i'd have sage on hand at all times if I were you......


----------

